# Hygrolon sheets and branches



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Afternoon everybody, I was wondering where can I find hygrolon sheets and branches now since Folius no longer carries them. I'm trying to put together a couple of vivs that will last a very long time. Any insight? Alternatives?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Hygrolon and Epiweb are no longer available in the US, however you can order them from overseas (direct from Dusk Tropics) if you want. There are vendors that sell substitutes for these products, though. Folius will be offering Spyra soon and that is basically the same as Hygrolon. Firstrays.com also sells a product that is very similar to Epiweb and is called Ecoweb.

John


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

FroggyKnight said:


> Hygrolon and Epiweb are no longer available in the US, however you can order them from overseas (direct from Dusk Tropics) if you want. There are vendors that sell substitutes for these products, though. Folius will be offering Spyra soon and that is basically the same as Hygrolon. Firstrays.com also sells a product that is very similar to Epiweb and is called Ecoweb.
> 
> John


Thanks for the info! I just ordered a couple of slabs from FirstRays. I should have enough for my next two builds.


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just found out folius does not sell hygrolon and epiweb now! Glad i got some epi for my build a few months ago. The spyra does look the same as hygrolon. Matala looks to be interesting as a base instead of egg crate too. 


Time to stock up on ecoweb from firstrays then.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I just picked up a box of Ecoweb from FirstRays for two 29G verts. Still brainstorming layouts though


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Does anyone know when Folius might have their new hygrolon replacement product available? I sent an email and haven't heard back yet. In the mean time does anyone have any suggestions for other hygrolon alternatives available in the US?


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

If history dictates then they will have it in then sell out within a week and get it randomly from then on out. I have never gone to their site and them had what I wanted in stock.


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Aldross said:


> If history dictates then they will have it in then sell out within a week and get it randomly from then on out. I have never gone to their site and them had what I wanted in stock.


Spot on. Everytime I went there it was off and on with products. Now they totally changed what they sell.


----------



## FunkyDragon (Sep 13, 2010)

ChrisAZ said:


> Does anyone know when Folius might have their new hygrolon replacement product available? I sent an email and haven't heard back yet. In the mean time does anyone have any suggestions for other hygrolon alternatives available in the US?


Just thought I'd mention that I received my Spyra sheet a couple days ago, so they are definitely shipping. Now I just need to pick up my 75g and get started on my new build.


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Has anyone here tried both Spyra and Hygrolon that would care to share any observations in the differences in these two products?


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Spyra is very new, im not sure anyone has had it long. Ive used hygrolon and i have spyra at home but haven't used it yet. From a visual observation, they look VERY similar.


----------



## Athena (Mar 20, 2013)

Their blog says that they "parted ways" with their Dusk tropics vendor (hygrolon). Reading through between the lines here, but I would say that they got sick and tired of spotty availability and decided to go to Alibaba.com and buy the stuff themselves. 

Total conjecture, but I've dealt with similar circumstances. I don't blame them if that is the case.


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE hygrolon, and really hope this new spyra product holds up to standards. I'm a bit worried the product description states that designed one side with more coverage to aid in better adhesion as opposed to wicking ability. For many of my hygrolon projects, I use the hygrolon in a way that requires very little or no adhesive at all to get maximum moisture wickability out of the product. Much of the time, I don't attach it to a foam background, or to any background for that matter. I'm guessing that the new product will work fine and I'm just being stingy. I'll just have to get my hands on some to test it out for my self.


----------



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey there! Spyra is definitely available and shipping. It's made in the US (not sourced via Alibaba, though I am familiar with the portal).

Regarding the wicking capability - the fibers used in Spyra have undergone a process that makes them more hygroscopic, so it is not merely the weave that contributes to the wicking effect. 

Please email me at [email protected] if you have any further questions. Thank you!


----------

